# Massey Ferguson 231-5681 Front and Rear Tire Bolt Size



## Herman Stanford (Jun 13, 2020)

Hello,

I am trying to find the size bolt on my front tire (6.00-16.6), and the back tire (14.9-28.6), so I can take them off. Does anybody know the size of where I can find out what size they are? It's not in the manual. Thanks!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Herman, welcome to the forum.

The size of the wheel studs on a 231 are 9/16" (UNF threads).


----------



## Herman Stanford (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks!


----------

